# Vertical Reverse Flow smoker build. Calculating proper air flow



## Morantp (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I am currently in the process of designing a vertical reverse flow smoker. Prior to building I would like to take all steps necessary to make sure I have the proper airflow throughout the entire smoker. Can anyone flood me with suggestions on how to ensure that this happens? The "frame" of the smoker will.be made out of 2" square tubing. This is going to leave 1" for insulation and 1" for the airflow from the FB to the CC. This will be the same on 3 sides of the firebox as the front will be a door. The dimensions of the cooking chamber are 36" wide, 36" deep, and 60" tall. I am making this large enough so I can do large batches of snack sticks. My first thought was to have the top 2" open on all sides of the CC and have the exhaust tube be built out of 4" square tubing. Please advise if I'm completely wrong on this build. Thank you


----------



## daveomak (Feb 29, 2020)




----------

